# Zamplebox



## rvdwesth (5/8/15)

Does anyone still get the Zamplebox?
Does it work?
Does SAPO play along?


----------



## AndreFerreira (5/8/15)

I would also like to know that.


----------



## shaunnadan (5/8/15)

@Rowan Francis uses it . 

Takes months to actually get it from sapo And sometimes box arrived banged up but no bottles broken

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/16)

I signed up for Zample Box and the box takes about 2 months to arrive... but now I get one box each month...





Now I have tested 4 of the 6 juices and only one I like so far (House Arrest)... but even that one I probably wouldn't buy again...

Tested the two Good Life Juices last night...



Frozen Peach was too much menthol and not enough Peach.... and Shivering Zebra tasted like Harpic Toilet Cleaner!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Silver (13/1/16)

Lol @Rob Fisher 
Harpic toilet cleaner!

How much did it cost for the option you took?
And did you specify certain flavour categories?


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/16)

Silver said:


> Lol @Rob Fisher
> Harpic toilet cleaner!
> 
> How much did it cost for the option you took?
> And did you specify certain flavour categories?



$25 for 6 bottles... and yes you specify flavours you like and those you don't and they try send you stuff you enjoy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> $25 for 6 bottles... and yes you specify flavours you like and those you don't and they try send you stuff you enjoy!



Thanks @Rob Fisher 
Are those 10ml or 30ml bottles?


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher
> Are those 10ml or 30ml bottles?



Some are 15ml and some 10ml...

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jos (13/1/16)

I see the menu says they are 10ml and 15ml bottles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/1/16)

Ok so its about R400 for about 60-90 mls of juice

Thats about R5 per ml

Not bad at all
About the same price (or slightly more) than good local juices.


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/16)

Silver said:


> Ok so its about R400 for about 60-90 mls of juice
> 
> Thats about R5 per ml
> 
> ...



Yip... and it's fun testing other juices... but so far it's been a bit of a waste for me... every juice I have tasted so far isn't as good as the local test juices I'm currently tasting... I'll give it another box or two and if things don't improve I'll cancel.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar (13/1/16)

Hi Rob. That excludes delivery?


----------



## Silver (13/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip... and it's fun testing other juices... but so far it's been a bit of a waste for me... every juice I have tasted so far isn't as good as the local test juices I'm currently tasting... I'll give it another box or two and if things don't improve I'll cancel.



That is great feedback @Rob Fisher 
Please do keep us informed

In any event it supports the notion that our local mixologists are excellent and in many cases even better than the internationals...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/16)

Pixstar said:


> Hi Rob. That excludes delivery?



Yes good point... it does indeed exclude shipping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (13/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Harpic Toilet Cleaner!


ooh my


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/16)

Silver said:


> That is great feedback @Rob Fisher
> Please do keep us informed
> 
> In any event it supports the notion that our local mixologists are excellent and in many cases even better than the internationals...



100% Hi Ho @Silver!


----------



## Pixstar (13/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes good point... it does indeed exclude shipping.
> View attachment 43015


Oops...pity about our Mickey Mouse currency...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nite (13/1/16)

Saw the title & came in here hoping for a ZA based sample box :/ Would be nice if there was something similar available locally containing liquids that wouldn't have to be specially ordered from international vendors should we enjoy it. Oh well, maybe one day


----------

